# NBD - My first bass - Ibanez BTB - pic heavy



## wilch (Aug 28, 2013)

After a bit of a debacle with trying to find a bass guitar in Australia, for a good price, from a store that didn't treat me like a drop kick, and actually wanted my money, I finally found the bass guitar for me.

An Ibanez BTB 675.

unboxing:







What the hell? I didn't order an Ashton... 





Better look in the big box again.





That's better.






What's inside?



Ibanez BTB 675 unboxing by wilch, on Flickr




Ibanez BTB 675 by wilch, on Flickr



























This is also my first indo Ibanez (my others are MIJ). I'm surprised by the fit and finish tbh. It's actually very nice. The store did a setup before sending it on, so it plays nicely. Low action, little to no buzz, good intonation.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks damn sexy.

I love me some natural finish guitars, and this is no exception.


----------



## dax21 (Aug 28, 2013)

dat top grain

I used to think that 67x series look furniture tier ugly, but the more I see them pop up here and on TB, the more I want one.


----------



## Daf57 (Aug 28, 2013)

Very nice! Beautiful wood and hardware. Congrats!!


----------



## wilch (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm loving it atm. Trying it out with a few bass profiles on my Kemper and loving the feel of this bass.

I'm also searching youtube to find out instructional video's on slapping. Might as well start learning how to get funky now.


----------



## DjentDjentlalala (Aug 28, 2013)

The new version with true bartolinis! HNBD!


----------



## NickS (Aug 28, 2013)

HNBD!!!

I've got the same one except with the maple board, and I love it! Nice choice


----------



## wilch (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks guys 

I would've loved to have gotten one with a maple board! But they don't seem to be available to the Australian market. d'oh!

I did see them on sweetwater though, and I did have one in my cart for a few weeks. lol


----------



## darren (Aug 31, 2013)

Beautiful and factory-fresh! Fantastic photographs, too!


----------



## CD1221 (Aug 31, 2013)

That is a great looking bass! 

Where did you end up getting it from?


----------



## wilch (Sep 1, 2013)

darren said:


> Beautiful and factory-fresh! Fantastic photographs, too!



Thanks man.  




CD1221 said:


> That is a great looking bass!
> 
> Where did you end up getting it from?



Thanks man. I ended up buying it from Iconmusic in Sydney. Actually bought it off the website after phoning them up.

Before coming to me direct from Australis, the guys at Australis put new strings on it and did a quick set up. When I got it it was still in tune! The strings did stretch soon after playing it though...so had to retune. But yeah.

I recommend iconmusic. Great guys to deal with. They also seem to get preference with Australis. Good if you're into Ibanez. 

I ended up calling back and going into the store later because the case that I already had (that I thought would fit this bass) was too small for it. They had a Ibanez w50btb hardcase in stock and did me a good deal on that.

I also got to look at the m80m and 7 string Jem that they have in store. Spoke to one of them there for quite some time about it, and the apparent quality in the Indonesian line nowadays. Well...the ones they have anyway.


----------



## CD1221 (Sep 1, 2013)

Great stuff, thanks. 

I will be in the market shortly for a bass, something like this is pretty much what i am thinking of.


----------



## DeadWeight (Sep 5, 2013)

I have no desire whatsoever to play bass, but that thing has got me GASing HARD! Happy new bass day dude!


----------



## wilch (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks man 

I've figured that I'll just play it like a guitar...with a pick. Tried fingers, tried slapping...can't slap. lol.


----------



## Harry (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks gorgeous, man!
Really love the BTB basses, such fantastic necks and IMHO one of the best mass production bass guitars out there


----------



## HL7DS (Sep 6, 2013)

Looks amazing. Happy NBD!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 6, 2013)

I really want one of these to go with the BTB-inspired baritone 7 I'&#8217; having made. Well, I want the 5 string one that is. I've wanted one since always. Congrats!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Sep 6, 2013)

lovely bass. thank you for turning the pictures right side up for the rest of us.


----------

